# Pronome pessoal "ele"



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bom dia.
Tenho uma dúvida sobre o pronome pessoal usado no texto latim:
>remansit autem solus Noe et qui cum *eo* erant in arca.

Nas outras versões aparece com o pronome da terceira pessoa "ele", então está bem a versão português?
>ficou somente Noé, e os que com *ele* estavam na arca.

Como diria-se "comigo" em latim? (cum mecum ou mecum?)


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Bom dia.
> Tenho uma dúvida sobre o pronome pessoal usado no texto latim:
> >remansit autem solus Noe et qui cum *eo* erant in arca.
> 
> Nas outras versões aparece com o pronome da terceira pessoa "ele", então está bem a versão português?
> >ficou somente Noé, e os que com *ele* estavam na arca.


Parece-me bem, embora os meus conhecimentos de latim sejam escassos. Talvez o Joca ou o Jazyk passem por aqui.



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Como diria-se "comigo" em latim? (cum mecum ou mecum?)


_Mecum_ é o correcto em latim erudito. A preposição _cum_ é enclítica.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> _Mecum_ é o correcto em latim erudito. A preposição _cum_ é enclítica.


Latim "clássico" e depois em latim "vulgar", certo?
Mecum => migo

Então o pronome "eo" do latim é _ele_ (um pouco confuso ja que parece-se  à forma nominativa _ego_ e depois _eo_ em latim vulgar)


----------



## Outsider

No latim vulgar medieval, _mecum_ passou a _cum mecum_. É daí que vem _comigo_.

Julgava que _eo_ era um demonstrativo, e não um pronome pessoal (embora aqui se traduza bem por "ele").


----------



## Joca

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Bom dia.
> Tenho uma dúvida sobre o pronome pessoal usado no texto latim:
> >remansit autem solus Noe et qui cum *eo* erant in arca.
> 
> Nas outras versões aparece com o pronome da terceira pessoa "ele", então está bem a versão português?
> >ficou somente Noé, e os que com *ele* estavam na arca.
> 
> Como diria-se "comigo" em latim? (cum mecum ou mecum?)


 
Outsider

Obrigado pela referência, mas o meu latim é aida sofrível. Seja como for, a tradução de Serinus parece correta:

_... permaneceu, contudo, apenas Noé e os que estavam com ele na arca._

_Eo_ é o ablativo de _is_, pronome e adjetivo demonstrativo masculino (este ou aquele), também usado para traduzir "ele". 

JC


----------



## jazyk

Não tenho nada que acrescentar à explicação do Joca, que não é nada sofrível.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Eu vou acrescentar só uma coisa que talvez não tivesse deixado claro antes. A palavra latina para "comigo" é _mecum_, que é a contracção do pronome pessoal _me_ (me, mim) com a preposição _cum_ (com).

cum + me = mecum​


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Hoje a lingua espanhola, portugues e sarda repetem a preposição "cum":
Esp: Conmigo (go = con)
Por: comigo
Sardo: conmecus

mas na lingua italiana só cambiou a forma:
Mecum => con me (e não _con meco_)

Sobre _eo_ traducido como _ele_ parece-me lógico por que a forma ablativa do latim não existe mais nas linguas romance.


----------



## jazyk

> mas na lingua italiana só cambiou a forma:
> Mecum => con me (e não _con meco_)


Correto, mas é de salientar que o italiano um pouquinho mais arcaico também conta as formas meco ao lado de con me, teco ao lado de con te, seco ao lado de con se, nosco ao lado de con noi e vosco ao lado de con voi. Ontem mesmo ao ler Il nome della Rosa, deparei-me com a forma seco, que não vira já havia muito tempo.

Jazyk


----------

